

Ask HN: Obstacles to entering the B2B market? - lhnn

One of my ideas for a startup is as follows: A student course registration application univerisities would use that would help students choose and register for the right classes for their degree plan. the current state of these apps (from what I've seen at Texas A&#38;M and Texas Tech) could use some improvement.<p>My concern: The industry of enterprise software seems pretty buddy-buddy, and I wouldn't know where to start in demoing and selling the application.<p>Have any other HN'ers faced unique challenges posed by barrier to entry in a B2B market?
======
blcArmadillo
I would love to see a well done course registration system. I go to the
University of Michigan and from what I understand we have one of the better
registration systems but it still leaves a lot to be desired. Just a few minor
improvements would make their system a ton better. I'm not positive about this
but I'm pretty sure UofM's system is made in house.

